# When Do You Start Decorating For Christmas?



## Leann (Nov 15, 2018)

For those of you who celebrate the Christmas holiday, when do you start decorating? It's snowing right now where I live so I'm thinking that I just might start decorating this weekend. Don't get me wrong, I love Thanksgiving. But I'm not hosting the dinner this year so I'm going to "Christmas-tize" my house now.:christmas1:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 15, 2018)

*I have not decorated in years. We do not have people over, so it is just us.  Neither one of us are really into it.  All I do is put out some small ceramic snowmen I have and keep them out all winter.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 15, 2018)

We don't decorate anymore, either.  When the kids were small we were "the Griswolds" and went overboard for every holiday.   Now I slam a wreath on the front door around the first of December and call it done.   

I have a small tabletop tree that is already decorated and stored in a closet, so if I get in a festive mood I can drag it out and plug 'er in.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 15, 2018)

I have not done decorations in many years, don't really care at 80.  Glad when it's all over to be truthful.  I've had my fun decades.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 15, 2018)

We will be going to my daughters for Christmas so I will just put up a very small artificial tree that I put away all decorated in our TV room. On the dining room table I will set up the manger that my Grandpa gave me when I was very small. I'll do this a few days after Thankgiving.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 15, 2018)

Do not do much anymore.  Will put out a few of my Santas I used to collect and hang 2 stockings from the fireplace for the girls. Will put the handmade manger scene out.  No big tree as I will enjoy my daughters this year.


----------



## Wren (Nov 15, 2018)

I put a few Christmas ornaments, candles and tinsel around the place second week of December and receive about 30 cards, which add to the ‘Christmassy’ look


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2018)

The problem with decorating is that first you have to clean, dust, etc...

I already have a poinsettia that I picked up at the grocery store on Tuesday when I was out running errands.

The weekend after Thanksgiving I will set up my little ceramic tree and the nativity scene.

I will leave them out until the Epiphany on January 6th and then back into the boxes they go!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2018)

I did mine today. These days the decorations are rather minimal because neither of us can pack decorations away high up int the shed so I am restricted to those I can store in one small space in the spare room.

The lounge room looks festive today and it is freer of dust.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2018)

Like others we don't bother with decorations that have to hang high or, even put the tree out any more these days... Shame because I miss it, but i't such a faff and bother to put it all  back in the attic again 2 or 3 weeks later....we don't have grandchildren who could clamber up there for us like my daughter used to do years ago...

We just put out decorations that sit down low, Ceramic ornaments, Candles, a little bit of tinsel.. just to give the Christmas atmosphere


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2018)

Just the two of us too. A tiny, decorated tree goes on our coffee table, a wreath for the front door and one of those lights, in the front yard, that shines a waterfall of colors on the front of the house.


----------



## dkay (Nov 16, 2018)

I've always started decorating the day after Thanksgiving


----------

